# Berretta 92fs with a 96 Brigadier 40 slide ?



## Prod39 (Jan 22, 2016)

I posted this Earlier in the general forum, Perhaps, I'll get to the gunsmithing gang here ! Apologies for the double post ?

Greetings Everyone !
I have just started on this board, I've "lived " over at CalGuns for years.
I would like to inquire if anyone can advise whether I have to change my slide lock to make the 40 Brigadier slide work on my 92fs ? The slide is from a mdl.96 and functions on my frame well but, the slide lock will not engage to lock the slide back manually.
I have not shot the gun and, won't until all is functioning manually. I did check Brownell's and noted that they have different part numbers for the slide locks.
I forgot to mention that the slide is fitted with a 9mm barrel and my 92fs is a 9mm as well.

Anyone have any wisdom to impart ?


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Slide stop:
Is the Brigadier slide stop the same as a regular 92FS slide stop? - Beretta Forum

FAQ:
http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=98238


----------

